# A hypothetic question for believers, what classical composer would Satan hate?



## deprofundis

Ockay, im a sereous guys when i says i have been attack by sorcery or if you preffer black magic
in demonic form im not kidding and i was not stoned so please bare whit me.

So my quest is to lisen to music he dislike the utter most, some like me pastor fought him, than can testified,since they know his nature, perhaps some people here on TC faught him like me, but remain Anonymous and i dont blame them.

So im searching for classical music that channel god essence basically or a higher power, let's called it
supra angelic classical hey?

I want to annoy satan whit music make him know he is not welcome, you guys have any idea what im looking for, i know this post sound crazy but i swear im not drunk or depress or whatever(choose and pick).Is it a crime to be angry at satan, when your were attack by him, i had to buy all sort of artefact
to protect me i wear talisman and sleep whit them this is how sereous i perceived sutch a treat.

I swear to god im not mental, please bare whit me on this, this was my testimony and im not not jésus freak beleiver only some guy spiritual that about it i dont go to Church, im not some bible guy, im joe average, north american species.

:tiphat: pastor deprofundis send you is greetings


----------



## Ukko

Perhaps you need to visit the Renaissance period, a time when Satan was more in evidence. Have you heard Josquin?


----------



## Fugue Meister

You can't go wrong with Bach.


----------



## Richard8655

Maybe jump over to the mystical music thread. But who knows, he :devil: may actually like some of those recommendations.


----------



## MarkW

Bach is good, as has been said. In my opinion, Beethoven was the most life-affirming composer who ever lived. If you want it to be overtly religious also, try the Missa Solemnis.


----------



## Mandryka

Bruno Walter Mahler 9 Vpo Jan 16 1938.


----------



## regenmusic

I think Satan hated Stravinsky because Stravinsky had strong faith and said he believed in a God and believed there was a Devil.

Satan hates this guy:


----------



## KenOC

Satan often listens to Bach, but only played backward.


----------



## Pugg

Satan hate Xenakis, also playing it backwards, same rubbish .


----------



## Guest

Bach - Mass in B minor - played FORWARD
Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante, K364 - The most perfect representation of God's creation constructed by man
Allegri - Miserere - on repeat for eight hours straight


----------



## Ilarion

deprofundis said:


> Ockay, im a sereous guys when i says i have been attack by sorcery or if you preffer black magic
> in demonic form im not kidding and i was not stoned so please bare whit me.
> 
> So my quest is to lisen to music he dislike the utter most, some like me pastor fought him, than can testified,since they know his nature, perhaps some people here on TC faught him like me, but remain Anonymous and i dont blame them.
> 
> So im searching for classical music that channel god essence basically or a higher power, let's called it
> supra angelic classical hey?
> 
> I want to annoy satan whit music make him know he is not welcome, you guys have any idea what im looking for, i know this post sound crazy but i swear im not drunk or depress or whatever(choose and pick).Is it a crime to be angry at satan, when your were attack by him, i had to buy all sort of artefact
> to protect me i wear talisman and sleep whit them this is how sereous i perceived sutch a treat.
> 
> I swear to god im not mental, please bare whit me on this, this was my testimony and im not not jésus freak beleiver only some guy spiritual that about it i dont go to Church, im not some bible guy, im joe average, north american species.
> 
> :tiphat: pastor deprofundis send you is greetings


If you want to annoy Satan, laugh at him...ridicule him........

As to music: the Cantatas, Masses, Oratorios, and Passions of JSBach will give you more than enough ammo of the thermonuclear variety that will shield you from his deeds. JSBach is indeed the 5th evangelist - He is more of a priest than most priests, bishops, archbishops, and so on........


----------



## premont

Oh my God. 

:devil:


----------



## Wood

deprofundis said:


> Ockay, im a sereous guys when i says i have been attack by sorcery or if you preffer black magic
> in demonic form im not kidding and i was not stoned so please bare whit me.
> 
> So my quest is to lisen to music he dislike the utter most, some like me pastor fought him, than can testified,since they know his nature, perhaps some people here on TC faught him like me, but remain Anonymous and i dont blame them.
> 
> So im searching for classical music that channel god essence basically or a higher power, let's called it
> supra angelic classical hey?
> 
> I want to annoy satan whit music make him know he is not welcome, you guys have any idea what im looking for, i know this post sound crazy but i swear im not drunk or depress or whatever(choose and pick).Is it a crime to be angry at satan, when your were attack by him, i had to buy all sort of artefact
> to protect me i wear talisman and sleep whit them this is how sereous i perceived sutch a treat.
> 
> I swear to god im not mental, please bare whit me on this, this was my testimony and im not not jésus freak beleiver only some guy spiritual that about it i dont go to Church, im not some bible guy, im joe average, north american species.
> 
> :tiphat: pastor deprofundis send you is greetings


How did the attack by sorcery manifest itself?


----------



## Triplets

If you really want to annoy Satan, try Justin Bieber


----------



## PenaColada

Triplets said:


> If you really want to annoy Satan, try Justin Bieber


I thought Justin Bieber WAS Satan.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Satan can't stand Felix Mendelssohn, especially for his putting the melody of Martin Luther's hymn, A Mighty Fortress, in his 5th symphony. Why look at the words to verse three of that hymn:

"Though devils all the world should fill,
All eager to devour us.
We tremble not, we fear no ill,
They shall not overpower us.
This world's prince* may still
Scowl fierce as he will,
He can harm us none,
He's judged; the deed is done;
One little word can fell him."

*For those who may not know, "this worlds prince" is none other than Satan himself.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Any composer who was a believer and gave God the glory for their music would have been hated. Even if they were a mediocre composer, Satan would have still hated them, because giving God the glory for artistic endeavor would have angered him more than a famous unreligious composer.


----------



## Becca

Just when I didn't think that TC could get any more surreal ... I come across this thread


----------



## regenmusic

Becca said:


> Just when I didn't think that TC could get any more surreal ... I come across this thread


Well, not sure what you mean or that your post is really not a covert form of bullying religious people 

I say that in a bit of jest. As far as surreal, just think of the cultural disaster a visitor from the 19th Century would experience coming into modern times.


----------



## ArtMusic

Obviously church music and music based on religious themes.


----------



## Becca

regenmusic said:


> Well, not sure what you mean or that your post is really not a covert form of bullying religious people
> 
> I say that in a bit of jest. As far as surreal, just think of the cultural disaster a visitor from the 19th Century would experience coming into modern times.


I see the part about jest but did you read the OP?


----------



## regenmusic

Becca said:


> I see the part about jest but did you read the OP?


Actually, I didn't thoroughly, I just read the title mostly and the responses, so I see what you mean now. :tiphat:

I didn't realize it was that involved, but I see the paragraphs below the title cover a lot of ground....


----------



## Antiquarian

I think Satan would hate any music that would act as an avenue for the regenerating power of the Holy Spirit. Handel's Messiah would be a work particularly hated by him, I would guess, but there is a lot of non religious music that I believe would work the same way.


----------



## Guest

The devil has all the best tunes.


----------



## regenmusic

dogen said:


> The devil has all the best tunes.


It's pretty obvious that he doesn't.


----------



## Guest

Is the devil a he? 
Did Cliff Richard get any?


----------



## Ingélou

dogen said:


> Is the devil a he?
> Did Cliff Richard get any?


Devils, like angels, have no immutable sex. They take the shape of whatever most tempteth to sin. Devils in the form of voluptuous females are called succubae.

I think the answer to your second question is probably 'no'. 

The answer to the OP's question (in my opinion) is that Satan probably hates most of all *Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber* the composer of the Rosary Sonatas.

I don't actually know, though; Satan keeps stalking me, but I try to keep out of email range.


----------



## majlis

Take Wagner. He was a demon's familiar.


----------



## SixFootScowl

dogen said:


> Is the devil a he?
> Did Cliff Richard get any?


The very devil, Lucifer himself, I would say must be a he because the Bible refers to him as "the father of lies." Demons, which are fallen angels, would like the good angels be sexless (IIRC).


----------



## Guest

I feel I'd like to test my moral fortitude in the face of a succubus.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

I'll second the Mendelssohn. Try his Elijah. Satan was quite commonly rebuffed through faith in those days as well.


----------



## DavidA

All of them. He hates all mankind.


----------



## ArtMusic

The devil would hate much of pre-19th century music as so much of it was written to glorify religion.


----------



## Woodduck

Schoenberg. He killed the Great God Tonalihim, something Satan couldn't even tempt that demon Wagner into doing. Since Schoenberg killed Tonalihim, Satan was obligated to invite him into the lower regions, but regrets it eternally as he listens to lecture after lecture on why the concept of atonality is the devil incarnate.


----------



## KenOC

Woodduck said:


> Schoenberg. He killed the Great God Tonalihim, something Satan couldn't even tempt that demon Wagner into doing. Since Schoenberg killed Tonalihim, Satan was obligated to invite him into the lower regions, but regrets it eternally as he listens to lecture after lecture on why the concept of atonality is the devil incarnate.


Satan also hangs his head in weariness over yet another lecture on why atonality doesn't exist...yes, he longs for Mozart, but that's part of his punishment for rebelling against God. Webern it is, for yet another year...


----------



## Lukecash12

KenOC said:


> Satan also hangs his head in weariness over yet another lecture on why atonality doesn't exist...yes, he longs for Mozart, but that's part of his punishment for rebelling against God. Webern it is, for yet another year...


Oh, Satan gets to listen to some Mozart every once in a while. The problem is that the only vinyl he owns with Mozart on it is just fart music:


----------



## Ilarion

Lukecash12 said:


> Oh, Satan gets to listen to some Mozart every once in a while. The problem is that the only vinyl he owns with Mozart on it is just fart music:


"Fart music"? :lol::clap:


----------



## Pugg

clockworkmurderer said:


> I'll second the Mendelssohn. Try his Elijah. Satan was quite commonly rebuffed through faith in those days as well.


Right answer :tiphat:


----------



## clockworkmurderer

^^ While I was in Berlin last summer, I attended a Vespers at the Berliner Dom during which their youth choir sang Elias. I had chills running up and down my spine the entire time. I also attended in hopes of hearing them play that beautiful organ, but sadly they did not.


----------



## Pastor Marc

*G.F. Handel's Messiah*

Handel's Messiah!



deprofundis said:


> Ockay, im a sereous guys when i says i have been attack by sorcery or if you preffer black magic
> in demonic form im not kidding and i was not stoned so please bare whit me.
> 
> So my quest is to lisen to music he dislike the utter most, some like me pastor fought him, than can testified,since they know his nature, perhaps some people here on TC faught him like me, but remain Anonymous and i dont blame them.
> 
> So im searching for classical music that channel god essence basically or a higher power, let's called it
> supra angelic classical hey?
> 
> I want to annoy satan whit music make him know he is not welcome, you guys have any idea what im looking for, i know this post sound crazy but i swear im not drunk or depress or whatever(choose and pick).Is it a crime to be angry at satan, when your were attack by him, i had to buy all sort of artefact
> to protect me i wear talisman and sleep whit them this is how sereous i perceived sutch a treat.
> 
> I swear to god im not mental, please bare whit me on this, this was my testimony and im not not jésus freak beleiver only some guy spiritual that about it i dont go to Church, im not some bible guy, im joe average, north american species.
> 
> :tiphat: pastor deprofundis send you is greetings


----------



## EdwardBast

ArtMusic said:


> Obviously church music and music based on religious themes.


Why would the devil be against religious music and religion? Popes, bishops and priests have been among his most devoted servants over the centuries. Besides, he finds that ethereal choral sound wonderfully relaxing.  Seriously though, the devil, had he the power, would first smite all those heavy metal and death metal bands who take his name in vain and make his favorite interval, the tritone, into a lame cliche.


----------



## dieter

Satan who? Please let's try to separate so-called Sacred Music from turgid so-called christian mythology.


----------



## dieter

dogen said:


> I feel I'd like to test my moral fortitude in the face of a succubus.


Tests of moral fortitude are best avoided.


----------



## Pugg

Pastor Marc said:


> Handel's Messiah!


This is clear, everything all right Pastor Marc.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

dieter said:


> Satan who? Please let's try to separate so-called Sacred Music from turgid so-called christian mythology.


Just because he isn't real doesn't mean we can't speculate about what would anger him the most.


----------



## regenmusic

clockworkmurderer said:


> Just because he isn't real doesn't mean we can't speculate about what would anger him the most.


Stravinsky thought "he" was real, you can see that on youtube.


----------



## millionrainbows

deprofundis said:


> Ockay, im a sereous guys when i says i have been attack by sorcery or if you preffer black magic
> in demonic form im not kidding and i was not stoned so please bare whit me.
> 
> So my quest is to lisen to music he dislike the utter most, some like me pastor fought him, than can testified,since they know his nature, perhaps some people here on TC faught him like me, but remain Anonymous and i dont blame them.
> 
> So im searching for classical music that channel god essence basically or a higher power, let's called it
> supra angelic classical hey?
> 
> I want to annoy satan whit music make him know he is not welcome, you guys have any idea what im looking for, i know this post sound crazy but i swear im not drunk or depress or whatever(choose and pick).Is it a crime to be angry at satan, when your were attack by him, i had to buy all sort of artefact
> to protect me i wear talisman and sleep whit them this is how sereous i perceived sutch a treat.
> 
> I swear to god im not mental, please bare whit me on this, this was my testimony and im not not jésus freak beleiver only some guy spiritual that about it i dont go to Church, im not some bible guy, im joe average, north american species.
> 
> :tiphat: pastor deprofundis send you is greetings


I've got good news for you, deprofundis: The Devil does not really exist, nor does evil.

Since tonality is a metaphoric system for God, since everything relates to "1" in tonality, as in creation, then Satan would represent the absence of "1," or atonality.

Therefore, Satan would hate "1" itself, the ultimate tonality, the ultimate stability. Ironically, the music that most manifests this unchanging condition of "1" could be La Monte Young's one-note pieces, which consist of a single note.

God did not create evil; He is not responsible. Remember, as the doctrine of Privatio Boni states, "evil" or the "Devil" do not really exist as part of what God created; they are absences. Like a being, or an organism, they are like disease or viruses. They do not exist as such without a host.

So, the Devil or "atonality" is simply the absence of tonality. "Atonality" is an exclusionary term; it is not descriptive of any kind of "atonal" music. It simply means "that which is not tonal" or "the absence of tonality."

In human terms, fear is simply the absence of love. Love is all. Love is everything. Know this, and you will be invincible.


----------



## Atrahasis

You are wrong. How did you create that number 1? You cant create something from nothing, only nothing comes from nothing (nihil fit ex nihilo). Life is born from death, death from life... where is God and what are death and life? God must be all those things at the same time, and none of those things. Who is God? What is God? All things at the same time and none of them. "He" is not created, but "he" "created"... *Knowledge * IS GOD (*logos, information*, or *word *as written in Bible: *"Word is God"*). Its not created but it "created all there is"... its not material, but can be "materialised"...it can be nothing, and everything at the same time. What is existance? Materialisation or projection of non existance, materialisation of knowledge. All things have their mathematical/physical/chemical properties which are in their essence knowledge of something, and therefore non material things. How can something non material become material? How can you make space, planets, Humans without elements such as Oxygen, Hydrogen, Carbon,...? How can you have number 1 from zero (0); you can have 0 from 1 (when you introduce another number 1/ famous duality or trinity with three numbers: 0, 1 and 1 ), but first option is not imaginable to us...? Imaginable... *What if 0 and 1 are the same - what if they are both same becuse they represent the same thing - NOTHING AT ALL... (nihil fit ex nihilo)... "Out of nothing, nothing [be]comes."* There is nothing... and duality of death and life is not at all "duality" but *modality *of the same thing. Good and bad are duality of the same thing (not duality at all)... Only sentient "creatures" percive things in a different way, they see some difference because they observe only visible,sensible and measurable things which are in fact not visible, sensible or measurable... is there a difference at all? When you are born you see and feel numerous different expiriances, objects, things, you sense and comperhend the world around you but like numbers, 1, 2, 3, 4, ...... all those things: senses, expiriances, existance; they are all just a variations of the same number - 0 (ZERO). They came from nothing, and therefor all of them are also nothing. You dont need a cause for nonexistent thing! All is just an illusion that constantly shifts itself and resonates into the endless void. Even science support this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-energy_universe

Our perception of Satan/Lucifer is dual , once we saw Satan/Lucifer as bringer of light to man like Prometheus (Christianity created model of Satan using Prometheus), and now he is a bad guy. There are no bad or good guys. That things are only illusions and perceptions. Our Satan (our conception of Satan) would certanly like to hear this: 





*This would anger him the most:*


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

The Devil just told me she hates Bartok.


----------



## Stand The Thankless Vigil

The question is ill-formed. Music, even at its most idealized aesthetic and technical perfection, does not and cannot by itself bring one closer to God. It is therefore an error to suggest that any one composer might be more of a help to the Gospel than another (the implicit standard of Satan's hatred). Better the effort of a child offered to glorify God than the technical excellence of a Wagner offered to glorify man. Assuming there is technical excellence in bombast. 

And, oh yes. Satan is very real.


----------



## Mahlerian

A reminder: please avoid religious arguments and debates on this thread.


----------



## ViatorDei

Ok, I gather that the original poster is serious given that he reiterated that so many times... As far as music goes that would irritate the enemy of mankind, I would venture to say that *Gregorian Chant* would displease him very much since it is sacred music par excellence. But, far more importantly, I would get rid of the talisman you are using to supposedly protect yourself. Talismans are superstition and will only be counter-effective here. I don't know what religion you adhere to, but Catholics and non-Catholics alike usually recommend to see a Catholic Priest in cases like this. (Full disclosure: I am a Catholic.) This stuff is no joke and should not be taken lightly. You are in my prayers.

Best regards,
Viator


----------



## manyene

Wasn't Satan put in his place in Vaughan Williams' _Job?_


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Play Paganini, but make a hash of it.


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Play Paganini, but make a hash of it.


Only very loud someone once told me. :angel:


----------



## helenora

> what classical composer would Satan hate?


deprofundis, why are you asking this question? You are "de profundis" aren't you?
you might already have known the answer...


----------



## davidsannderson

deprofundis said:


> Ockay, im a sereous guys when i says i have been attack by sorcery or if you preffer black magic
> in demonic form im not kidding and i was not stoned so please bare whit me.
> 
> So my quest is to lisen to music he dislike the utter most, some like me pastor fought him, than can testified,since they know his nature, perhaps some people here on TC faught him like me, but remain Anonymous and i dont blame them.
> 
> So im searching for classical music that channel god essence basically or a higher power, let's called it
> supra angelic classical hey?
> 
> I want to annoy satan whit music make him know he is not welcome, you guys have any idea what im looking for, i know this post sound crazy but i swear im not drunk or depress or whatever(choose and pick).Is it a crime to be angry at satan, when your were attack by him, i had to buy all sort of artefact
> to protect me i wear talisman and sleep whit them this is how sereous i perceived sutch a treat.
> 
> I swear to god im not mental, please bare whit me on this, this was my testimony and im not not jésus freak beleiver only some guy spiritual that about it i dont go to Church, im not some bible guy, im joe average, north american species.
> 
> :tiphat: pastor deprofundis send you is greetings


I have a few answers. One is Beethoven, especially the 9th and the Missa Solemnis. Not only does Beethoven inspire people, but Satan tried to undo him (with his deafness) and Beethoven won- thus showing that we can win too!

Second, Bach. Especially his St. Matthew Passion.

Also, any Mass from the Rennaissance or Middle Ages, and any Sacred Chant, Gregorian or Eastern. I am no expert here, but I know what has the spirit.

Finally, I would say Jewish sacred music, since Satan has tried so hard to destroy the Jewish people and failed. Also along those lines, now that I think of it, Mahler. Especially the 8th, 2nd and 3rd.

Above all, follow your heart, it will not lead you astray. You have shown that already.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Mendelssohn's Elijah is a good one. The prophets of Baal are all massacred after their god fails them.


----------



## davidsannderson

dogen said:


> The devil has all the best tunes.


No, no, Mozart and Tchaikovsky have the best tunes.
Come to think of it, Tchaikovsky would be good as well. Satan sure tried hard to destroy him, and Tchaikovsky triumphed for decades. You can hear Tchaikovsky's triumph in every note of his great concertos.
And Mozart because the Devil must be jealous of him- Satan works so hard and achieves little, and Mozart creates something like his Great Mass in C Minor or The Marriage of Figaro (a message in good morals and forgiveness, no less!) so easily! And because Mozart reminds people of Heaven. (Well, me, anyway!)
And I second Mendelssohn's Elijah.


----------



## davidsannderson

Lukecash12 said:


> Oh, Satan gets to listen to some Mozart every once in a while. The problem is that the only vinyl he owns with Mozart on it is just fart music:


You think the Devil gets VINYL? Naw, naw, it's badly-compressed mp3's!
But he gets teased by slight glimpses of how they play music in Heaven...
But I'm sure he hates Mozart. So jealous... so play your Mozart Vinyl and drive him away!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Florestan said:


> Mendelssohn's Elijah is a good one. The prophets of Baal are all massacred after their god fails them.


The prophets of Baal in _Elijah_ give the lie to the notion that the Devil has the best tunes. I'd bet that Mendelssohn deliberately wrote their wishy-washy cries of "Baal, erhöre uns!" to sound as simplistic and one-dimensional as possible.

Edit: I just realised (after many years) what "Baal, erhöre uns!" reminded me of...






No wonder I find those pesky Baal-priests' chanting so banal


----------



## Mahlerite555

The XXth century pretty much dedicated it's music to him, and even he hates it.


----------



## Fridley

Well, I guess this ought to do the trick, if it works as advertised:






_'Tis a fiend who has annoy'd ye;
Name but Heav'n, and he'll avoid ye._

Also works for any trouble one might be having with goblins and elves! Pretty nice bonus, there.


----------



## millionrainbows

Was Satan an atheist?


----------



## Ingélou

millionrainbows said:


> Was Satan an atheist?


Not according to the Book of Job.


----------



## millionrainbows

That would be such a tragedy. This has been such a profoundly moving thread, for those of all faiths and anti-faiths.


----------



## Ariasexta

Satan hates all music, loves chaos.


----------



## pmsummer

Satan certainly hates J.S. Bach's music (Sacred and Secular) and witness. Every one of Bach's composition manuscripts ended with the notation 'S.D.G.' (Soli Deo Gloria... Glory to God alone).

I believe that Spiritual Warfare is real, and have experienced it in my life.


----------



## Wood

What is Satan???


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Wood said:


> What is Satan???


A Hebrew word for adversary.


----------



## Ingélou

I think that Satan would (hypothetically) hate that music that has the power to draw atheist & believer together in mutual love and respect. 
What would it be?
The answers will differ. 
But mine would be - something that makes me reflect on the beauty of sound & music.
Something that makes me reflect on the nature of life on this planet. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Taggart

This thread has moved away from music. Any discussion concerned purely with religion belongs in the social groups.

The thread has been closed and a number of off topic posts removed.


----------

